

Introducing TrailerMatic.com - jtokash
http://blog.briangreenbaum.com/introducing-trailermaticcom

======
Game_Ender
I like trailers but they are not all created equal. The longest trailer,
released close to the release of a movie, is usually spoiler ridden. It will
contain shots from every important scene, each action sequence/set piece, the
crucial plot twist moment, and all the good effects shots and props. They take
much of the awe and surprise out of seeing a movie.

The 30-60 second teaser trailers seem to be much better. They still get you
interested, but don't try to actually hide things, and leave you wanting more.

~~~
jtokash
I'm pretty lucky. I usually forget most of the trailer content before I
actually see a movie.

------
siculars
First, this is really cool. Grats for putting it together. Next, I would say
that this falls into a category of app that I like to call "Discovery". There
is just so much content of every flavor out there that Discovery apps will
carve out an entire niche for every niche of people out there. Have you
thought about adding a log in that would allow people to simply click +(more)
or -(less) for each item presented? Thereby allowing you to hone your
recommendations...

~~~
BrianMatch
Thanks for the complements! I like the idea of helping the user hone in on a
set that better matches their preference, while keeping the interface clean
and uncluttered. I was going to add a simple genre filter, but I might
experiment with an opaque filter based on +'s and -'s.

------
atldev
It works great. In fact, it recommends such good movies that I'm almost
guaranteed to have seen them many times already. Ferris, Outlaw Josie Wales,
Back to the Future. All are perfect picks for me, but it might be neat to add
a few lesser known selections. I find myself keeping a google doc of movie
recommendations from reddit threads, then renting when I have the time. Found
Primer this way.

~~~
BrianMatch
I'm looking for more hidden gems to add to the site. Besides Primer, does
anyone have any other good recommendations?

~~~
CrazedGeek
Would you happen to have a list of the movies available?

And just a few recs (not really 'hidden', per se): Moon, Pi, Soylent Green,
The Producers (2006), and Thank You for Smoking.

------
BrianMatch
For convenience, here's a link to the TrailerMatic app:
<http://www.trailermatic.com/>

------
callil
I'd love to be able to save for later. Also, a link to imdb or a similar movie
db would be nice too.

great start but too many 80s movies!

------
siculars
How do you know if these movies are available on Netflix? (no, I haven't
checked to see if netflix has an api for this)

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
They do. <http://instantwatcher.com/> is built on it. It allows you to pick
based on rottentomatoes.com ratings or NY Times picks. There's a random button
as well if you're feeling lucky.

------
joedev
Neat idea. It would be great to be able to only show trailers of movies
available on Netflix.

~~~
BrianMatch
The developer here. You can if you go to this modified URL:
<http://www.trailermatic.com/?netflix_only=true>. I'll eventually make
filtering easily available through the UI.

~~~
jtokash
Another nice feature would be to filter on Amazon Prime Unlimited.

------
ale55andro
what a nice simple app. I like it!

